# TETA Theatrefest 2012



## justgina (Jan 10, 2012)

Is anyone out there attending the Texas Theatrefest in Houston at the end of January?


----------



## shakenblaken (Jan 10, 2012)

I am thinking about going


----------



## teqniqal (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll be there with a booth. Please come by and visit!


----------



## Tex (Jan 13, 2012)

I'll be there! Come by the control booth in Imperial West and say hi!


----------



## Tex (Feb 4, 2012)

The Rig: 12 Selador Vivid D60 @ 25 and 35 degrees, 6 Selador Vivid D40 @ 45 degrees, 2 Robert Juliat Aledin 630SX, 2 RJ Aledin 330 LF, 6 HES Studio Spot. The entire rig ran on six 20 amp circuits.
Control was done with an ETC Ion console and City Theatrical wireless Show Baby DMX distribution.
The shows were great. Our performing guests included Donna McKechnie (who closed with The Music and The Mirror; unbelievable!), Alice Ripley (who sang an original song that she just released on iTunes), Andrea McArdle (yes, she sang Tomorrow) and Seth Rudetsky who did his Deconstructing Broadway show.
Many thanks to Texas Scenic, Showtech, Stagelight, BrightStar, ETC, and Spectrum Lighting for all the equipment. You guys make us look like we know what we're doing!  Looking forward to next year...


----------

